# MARSOC operators in Afghanistan - pics



## Ravage (Aug 17, 2007)

HiRes


> Coalition service members burn poppy plants near Geresk, Afghanistan August 11, 2007, Afghanistan.  (U.S. Army Photo by Specialist David Gunn, CJTF-82 PAO)







HiRes


> A Coalition Forces member pulls security at a province near Camp Price on August 11, 2007, Afghanistan. (U.S. Army Photo by Specialist David Gunn, CJTF-82 PAO)







HiRes


> A Coalition service member searches caves for weapons near Forward Operating Base Price August 13, 2007, Afghanistan.  (U.S. Army Photo by Specialist David Gunn, CJTF-82 PAO)


----------



## Ravage (Aug 17, 2007)

HiRes


> A Coalition service member fires at insurgents near Gereshk, Afghanistan August 11, 2007, Afghanistan.  (U.S. Army Photo by Specialist David Gunn, CJTF-82 PAO)







HiRes


> Coalition service members search a compound for insurgents near Gereshk, Afghanistan August 11, 2007, Afghanistan.  (U.S. Army Photo by Specialist David Gunn, CJTF-82 PAO)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 17, 2007)

cool photos


----------



## Ravage (Aug 17, 2007)

Maybe You can use them in the SOF library.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah, ive got another wave of revamping to do on the main site and most likely will eventually. I have a list actually, some of which is located in the project section of Support.  I spent last night adding a couple banners and updated the main page with 4rar.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 23, 2007)

HiRes





HiRes


> Coalition forces members return fire after being attack by small arms fire in a village near Camp Price, Afghanistan, Aug. 17, 2007. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. David Gunn) (Released)







HiRes


> A Coalition forces member fires at insurgents that attacked their convoy just moments before in a village near Camp Price, Afghanistan, Aug. 17, 2007. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. David Gunn) (Released)







HiRes


> A Coalition forces member fires at insurgents that attacked their convoy just moments before in a village near Camp Price, Afghanistan, Aug. 17, 2007. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. David Gunn) (Released)



Quick question: could the SEAL Teams be wearing the desert MARPAT in Afghanistan for whatever reason ?


----------



## TAR (Aug 25, 2007)

SEAL Teams would not be wearing MARPAT. They might have a print very close to it but it is not MARPAT.

TAR OUT!!!


----------

